# The Real Thing At Last.



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Good to know, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Just spent 4 hrs. on a new blade with water stones. First i tried to flatten the back on a Work sharp with 320 grit, all it took was one slip in placing the iron on the plate and it was a mess. Went to the water stones and started with 500 and took it 4000. Put a 25 degree bevel on it with sand paper & wd 40 then a 30 deg. on the stones to 8000.
I had to flatten three stones three times. Thanks for the review I will be checking out some oil stones.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I have nortons india stone and hard translucent arkansas stone. I have been fairly happy with the performance, and I love that they are 3" wide. I keep wondering if a stone from Dan's (or others) would work even better. I'm just not ready to shell out the cash to find out as of yet.


----------



## G5Flyr (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for this review. I plan to review my Pinnacle hard black in the near future. However, it won't get the glowing praise you gave to Dan's. I've visited Dan's web page several times and read that quote. It is prophetic to say the least.


----------

